# R35 Stagea



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Should be able to see the link without having an account. A Stagea with an R35 front end! Will probably make some of you hiss like a hammer house vampire being shown a cross! :chuckle:

Speedhunters's Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Fricking love it Pete, looks awesome.

Im currently considering this - Jm-Imports : WIDEBODY R34 GTR FRONT STAGEA

8 months on and i would def go for it.....


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

_ Stagea with an R35 front end! Will probably make some of you hiss like a hammer house vampire being shown a cross_! 

Possibly because the pic is maybe a year old and I think its only the third or forth time this has been posted


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Fricking love it Pete, looks awesome.
> 
> Im currently considering this - Jm-Imports : WIDEBODY R34 GTR FRONT STAGEA
> 
> 8 months on and i would def go for it.....


Friends m8 has got one in black (34 fronted Stagea). Looks pretty neat. Not so sure about the rear though.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Saw this at JAE this year and looked really well executed. It did really need to be wider at the rear though as there was a massive difference in width.

I take my hat off to it though, did look really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

The one you saw at the JAE this year was mine and not the one in the picture above.
I own a Body Shop, and me and the guys at work put it together over the summer.
Here's a couple of pics from this months Redline magazine of both my cars.
I know for sure its not everybodys cup of tea, but I can certainly say I get alot more good attention driving the Stagea than I do my real R35. Which Im not sure is a good thing or not!


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

There are R34 and R35 fronted Stageas featured in this months Banzai for those interested. 
Nice pics too LK Drifter!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks not too bad to be fair....certainly looks better than i thought it would!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

to be fair, that looks rather good 

well done


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

Cheers guys.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

I think thats looks awesome. 

Well done mate.


----------



## nelly010 (Oct 30, 2008)

deff cool car


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

This is looks darn cool. :bowdown1:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

The one in the speedhunters pic looks like it has slightly larger rear arches as the back door handles are recessed. 
Really good job though. Like how the back fits in with the look of the front as the lines are very clean and it all looks uncluttered. And no big roof spoiler.
Was looking to have some skirts made up for my 33 so may have to give you a shout as you guys clearly do top notch work 
Your next car there Wills!


----------

